# Videos to avoid -Brint Berry revisited



## mx49c (Jul 24, 2006)

Since we were discussing videos in an earlier thread, I'd thought I'd tackle a similar issue.  One thing that would really be cool is to use this venue to tell folks what is good with the videos on the market, and what is bad with them.   Don't confuse this with our earlier discussion as to the merits of learning from videos.   I am specifically denoting whether the videos are any good (audio, video, presentation, professional demeanor, lighting, distractions, and the like).

 For instance, I purchased the Mohamed Tobatobai panther series, and would rate it about an 8.0 on a scale of 1-10.  Definitely worth having.  I purchased the Adrian Roman videos, and they are ok, but not great.  Presentation, ok, quality of instruction not remarkable.  I'd rate it about a 6.0;   I just purchased the Tatum series, and will chime in later after reviewing them.

HOWEVER, and this is a reminder to an earlier thread that I will invite you to go back & read... PLEASE!   The BRINT BERRY videos are about as bad, and about as home-made as you can get.  On a scale of 1-10, I would give them about a 1.0.  Here is the thread I wrote many moons ago:  http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20808

We need to revisit these threads to remind unsuspecting people of what is out there, and its been a few years since I last did that.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm curious about Steve Spry's videos. Anyone seen them?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 26, 2006)

QUI-GON said:
			
		

> I'm curious about Steve Spry's videos. Anyone seen them?


 
Terrible.  View at your own risk.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 27, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Terrible. View at your own risk.


 
I guess what I was hoping for was a critique of why Steve Spry and/or his video system is terrible. Although I don't know much about him, I met him once and I thought he was a pretty good guy, friendly and respectful. However, I constantly hear negative things about his Martial Arts abilities but never with an explanation.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 27, 2006)

QUI-GON said:
			
		

> I guess what I was hoping for was a critique of why Steve Spry and/or his video system is terrible. Although I don't know much about him, I met him once and I thought he was a pretty good guy, friendly and respectful. However, I constantly hear negative things about his Martial Arts abilities but never with an explanation.


 
I don't know about his abilities, but the videos I've seen are terrible for the following reasons

1) Lack of basic instruction on fundamentals principles and concepts
2) Sloppy and lazy Execution of Basics
3) Unrealistic expectations of the effects of strikes (example two side kicks to the shins of multiple opponents will stop an aggressive mass attack).

Of course this my own opinion and nothing against Mr. Spry personally. I just pretty much wasted time with these tapes in my opinion.

here's a sample for your own judgement:

http://www.ikenpo.com/spry.wmv


----------



## Tames D (Jul 27, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> I don't know about his abilities, but the videos I've seen are terrible for the following reasons
> 
> 1) Lack of basic instruction on fundamentals principles and concepts
> 2) Sloppy and lazy Execution of Basics
> ...


 
I see what you mean...


----------

